# Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern



## Chrismettal (10. Juli 2010)

*Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Heyo
Ich bedürfte nochmal eure hilfe

Undzwar kann ich mit Speedfan keine Lüfter regeln
wie es normal gehen sollte weiss ich eigentlich 

aber es ändert sich nichts wenn ich die Prozentzahl ändere

Kann ich mit meinen Board (P5ql-Pro   Asus)  überhaupt steuern ?
danke im vorraus


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Wenn du nach dem How-To vorgegangen bist, wird es bei deinem Board wohl nicht klappen.
So ist es bei meinem Board auch, obwohl es beim ASUS P5N-D wunderbar geklappt hat


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Bin genau so vorgegangen, allerdings ändert sich nichts an den Lüftern

also wird mein Board wohl inkompatibel sein  danke für diese info 


Achja nochwas, bei Everest hab ich bei "Sensoren" - "Temperaturen "nur Meine Festplatten angezeigt, sind da nicht normal noch Cpu etc ?


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Bin genau so vorgegangen, allerdings ändert sich nichts an den Lüftern
> 
> also wird mein Board wohl inkompatibel sein  danke für diese info
> 
> ...




jo ,sollten die Kerne und de Graka wenn unterstützt
noch erscheinen


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Hast Du die Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung im BIOS deaktiviert ?


----------



## captain iglu (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

versuch mal andere lüfter anschlüsse bei gigabyte zb ist es oft so dass sich sys fan2 nicht steuern lässt


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Die Lüftersteuerung im Bios ist aktiv

An jedem anschluss ist ein lüfter dran und kein einziger lässt sich regeln..

Naja, ich sag einfach mal mein Board kann das einfach nicht 
Thx für die hilfe ^^


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung im Bios ist aktiv



Deaktiviere mal die Steuerung im BIOS, bei meinem MSI-Board funktionierte die Steuerung mit Speedfan auch nur mit deaktivierter Mainboard-Steuerung.


----------



## Chrismettal (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Hab ich gemacht --> keine veränderung


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht --> keine veränderung



Vllt. habe ich es überlesen, welche Version von Speedfan hast Du ? Du kannst Dich auch beim Entwickler kostenfrei für die Beta Area registrieren, momentan gibt es die 4.41 Beta 15. Außerdem kannst Du Dich auch direkt an Alfredo wenden. Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, freundlicher und schneller Kontakt  !


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Sry ich hats noch nicht geschreiben ^^

ich habe 4.40
Ich werde mir mal die Neue Beta laden, wenn es dann immernoch nicht klappt wirds zeit für ein neues Board 
Danke ^^


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> wenn es dann immernoch nicht klappt wirds zeit für ein neues Board



Da würde ich aus Preis-/Leistungsgründen eher noch etwas sparen und dann gleich auf AMD's 890er Chipsatz und 'nen Hexa-Core setzen (falls Du kein SLI vorhast).


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Ich dachte eher an Am3 , neuere Prozzis von Amd sollen doch auch abwärtskompatibel sein ?

und Sli brauch ich nicht nein  ich kauf mir ne Ati 5xxx , je nachdem welche beste Karte die beste Preis-/Leistung Bringt


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Am3 , neuere Prozzis von Amd sollen doch auch abwärtskompatibel sein ?



Meinte ich ja, z.B.:


Mainboard: Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDT90ZFBGRBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die Bulldozer-CPU's sollen dann auch auf AM3-Boards laufen (AMD 32 Nanometer: Technikdetails zu Bulldozer und Llano - amd, bulldozer, fusion), wahrscheinlich gibt es zusätzlich dann z.B. AM3+ (Hardwareluxx - AMD Bulldozer für Desktop: Zambezi-CPU, Sockel AM3r2, 990-Chipsatz?).


----------



## Chrismettal (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Na ob es nen 6 Core werden muss weiss ich ja nonch nicht  soweit ich weiss ists fürs zocken bisher recht unnötig, ich komm bisher sogar mit meinem Dualcore E6300 gut klar, also ich wollt mir eig Phenom II mit Quadcore holen
Weil mein Budget is nich so sonderlich ausgeweitet, und ich brääcuhte dann ja komplettes set, Cpu, Mainboard und Ram (hab derzeit noch DDR2)

Also das Board sollte möglichst im 150€ bereich liegen, Cpu steht ja mit dem PhenomII schon fast fest, und Ram sollte auch nich zuu teuer werden


----------



## xaven (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Ich habe das ASUS M4A78T-E, kostet etwa 120 EUR und sollte für deine Anforderungen das Richtige sein. Ich habe es seit 2 jahren und bin sehr zufrieden... Auch Lüftersteuerung etc. funktioniert tadellos. Und mit AM3 kann man erstmal nicht viel falsch machen, ist erstmal nachhaltig...


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Hab mir paar Testberichte angesehen, sieht ganz schick aus, wird vorgemerkt danke


----------



## seth0487 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Ich wollte eigentlich meine Lüfter mit Speedfan steuern. Ich habe insgesamt 5 Lüfter, wo von aber nur 3 gesteuert werden sollen. Einmal der CPU-Fan und je einen in Heck und Front.
Das Tutorial habe ich mir natürlich angeschaut, allerdings bekomme ich den Heck-Fan nicht zu fassen. Ich kann zwar die Drehzahl auslesen, aber ich kann ihn nicht regeln. Hatte ihn zuerst in Sys_Fan2 stecken und habe ihn jetzt in Pwr_Fan gesteckt, trotzdem kein unterschied.
Der Front-fan lässt sich regeln, dieser steckt in sys_fan1. Der cpu-fan lässt sich auch regeln, allerdings über zwei Einsteller. Hab es mal in einem Screenshoot festgehalten(rote Pfeile). Das ist doch irgendwie komisch, oder?


----------



## esszett (11. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*



seth0487 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich meine Lüfter mit Speedfan steuern. Ich habe insgesamt 5 Lüfter, wo von aber nur 3 gesteuert werden sollen. Einmal der CPU-Fan und je einen in Heck und Front.
> Das Tutorial habe ich mir natürlich angeschaut, allerdings bekomme ich den Heck-Fan nicht zu fassen. Ich kann zwar die Drehzahl auslesen, aber ich kann ihn nicht regeln. Hatte ihn zuerst in Sys_Fan2 stecken und habe ihn jetzt in Pwr_Fan gesteckt, trotzdem kein unterschied.
> Der Front-fan lässt sich regeln, dieser steckt in sys_fan1. Der cpu-fan lässt sich auch regeln, allerdings über zwei Einsteller. Hab es mal in einem Screenshoot festgehalten(rote Pfeile). Das ist doch irgendwie komisch, oder?



es ist durchaus moeglich, dass die beiden von dir getesteten anschluesse kein regeln zulassen... auf meinem board sind auch nicht alle anschluesse regelbar...
du kannst versuchen, mittels eines y-kabels 2 luefter an einen port anzuschlieszen... aber bitte spezifikationen der boardanschluesse und den verbauch der luefter vorher pruefen, sonst ueberlastest du moeglicherweise den anschluss...

gruSZ


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Und wie kommt es, dass der cpu-fan durch die zwei regler gesteuert wird?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Hast schon beide regler ausprobiert?


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

Ja, sonst wüsste ich es ja nicht, ich kann mit beiden die Drehzahl regeln. Beispielsweise stelle ich den einen Regler auf 50% und der Lüfter dreht z.B. mit 1000U/min und wenn ich dann den anderen von 100% auf 80% geht der cpu-lüfter noch weiter runter


----------



## Lexx (11. November 2010)

*AW: Speedfan - Lüfter Steuern*

hihi, bei jeder neuen version taucht dieser thread auf.. 


> Und wie kommt es, dass der cpu-fan durch die zwei regler gesteuert wird?


irgendwo ist was falsch eingestellt.
vermute mal dort, wo man die lüfter zu den sensoren zuteilt.

und auf gigabyteboards lassen sich nie alle lüfteranschlüsse regeln.
schon gar nicht der PWR, der dient ja bei allen herstellern 
ausschliesslich zum auslesen der drehzahl.


----------

